# Why we split up...



## icemn62 (Aug 21, 2006)

Why we split up...... 

She told me we couldn't afford beer anymore and I'd have to quit. 

Then I caught her spending $65.00 on make-up, $150.00 for a cut and 
color, $30.00 for a manicure, $40.00 for a pedicure, $50.00 on vitamins, 
$300.00 on clothes and $600.00 for a gym membership. 

I asked how come I had to give up stuff and not her.  She said she needed it to look pretty for me. 

I told her that's what the beer was for. 

I don't think she's coming back.


----------

